# Sage.SBD.Common.dll



## Donald Thow (May 4, 2010)

Hi, when trying to re-install Sage Accounts, I am getting the error message 'This application has failed to start because Sage.SBD.Common.dll was not found'. 

I have installed this programme before without problem and have tried uninstalling/reinstalling and the repair function.

Basically, Sage plc want £500 to answer this question and that stings a bit as I have already paid them a pocketful already!

Can anyone help?

I appreciate this is maybe not be the correct forum for this question, but as a novice this was the only route that seemed in any way relevant to my query.

Many thanks

Donald


----------



## nchishtie (May 5, 2010)

I have the same problem. I copied the sage.SBD.Common file from a working machine however this does not work!


----------



## nchishtie (May 5, 2010)

I uninstalled the program through add and remove programs. Then deleted the sage folder in C:\program files. Then I navigated to the location : C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sage and deleted everything related to sage. I also went into the registry and deleted any sage folders. After restarting the machine and running the initial instilliation process the program now runs fine.


----------



## Donald Thow (May 4, 2010)

Thanks nchistie, 

I sneakily managed to get Sage to answer this for nothing! It turned out it was my AVG security that was blocking some files loading, so after disabling/uninstalling this and Sage, I followed almost the same procedure as you suggested, except I only deleted the Program files/Common files/SBD folder and this has worked.

Cheers


----------

